# "Wolf Creek Pass"



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I've driven this road many, many times.
I like the song. _Perhaps_ YOU will like it, too.

*




*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bird_slave (Oct 26, 2012)

Oops ReTIRED, you are showing your age. Then again, so am I by knowing who CW McCall is.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

*Ha-Ha !!!
*( Yep. NO "Spring-Chicken" any longer........_but .....
_I stiill think I might get younger......once again. )
*Ha-Ha !!!
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

I was watching the video, and I kept thinking.. "I know this road from somewhere! Where?!" Derr! Of course I know this road! I haven't been on Wolf Creek Pass for a while, maybe this summer when I go to Durango. I go to the San Luis Valley to visit my father in law, but we never go that way.  Thanks for sharing. And I love CW McCall! (PS: I'm not old, but I'm not a teenager either! lol)


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

aacre said:


> I was watching the video, and I kept thinking.. "I know this road from somewhere! Where?!" Derr! Of course I know this road! I haven't been on Wolf Creek Pass for a while, maybe this summer when I go to Durango. I go to the San Luis Valley to visit my father in law, but we never go that way.  Thanks for sharing. And I love CW McCall! (PS: I'm not old, but I'm not a teenager either! lol)


The _San Luis Valley _can get *very COLD* in the Winter (as does Wolf Creek Pass).
When I worked for Associated Grocers in Denver.....I sold produce to the Supermarkets owned by the Kelloff family in the San Luis Valley. I don't know whether they are still in business there or have sold-out to a larger grocery-chain.
They were good people to do business with.

-ReTIRED-


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Yes, it does get very cold in the San Luis Valley! It is very nice to visit in the summer time.  Nice, cool evenings are enjoyed there. As for me, I live in the drier more desert part of Colorado. I don't know whether to love it or not! 
I don't know if it's still owned by the Kelloff family or not, but Associated Grocers still have a little store there. I'll have to ask my father in law next time I talk to him.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm guessing that you are probably located somewhere near Montrose or there-abouts.
I'm a couple hundred miles South of there where it is even DRYer.
-ReTIRED-


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

Close enough! I actually live a few minutes south east of Grand Junction.  I have been through Gallup. It is dry there. I want to explore that part of NM more sometime. I have spent most of my NM time in Santa Fe, Taos, and Espanola areas. I really like NM!


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

I lived about 50 miles North of Denver for a couple of decades. It was NICE in the 1970s....but _too crowded _for me these days.
-ReTIRED-


----------

